
How to become a data scientist - sonabinu
https://www.experfy.com/blog/how-to-become-a-data-scientist-part-1-3
======
elliott34
After reading this, I recommend reading the following:
[https://yanirseroussi.com/2016/08/04/is-data-scientist-a-
use...](https://yanirseroussi.com/2016/08/04/is-data-scientist-a-useless-job-
title/)

------
spitfire
Unfortunately their platform has all the commoditization pressures as things
like elance. Looking around at projects, it looks like you're be competing
against 18-30 other people on any particular project.

No thanks.

~~~
yanir
Their standard contract also forbids you from engaging in further projects
with the same client for 2-3 years unless done via the platform, specifying
pretty hefty fines. It's a pretty good deal for the clients, but not ideal for
the providers.

~~~
TheCowboy
Does anyone know if this could potentially be nullified by states with non-
compete clauses? What happens if someone is working for a company that works
on a project with a previous?

It does seem like this would be difficult to enforce in practice, except in
cases where a relationship with a client sours and they report the worker.
Otherwise, two parties engaging in a mutually beneficial economic transaction
don't want to sabotage that.

~~~
yanir
I'm based in Australia, and I did only one project through the platform where
the client was in Hong Kong. In practice, I doubt they can enforce much, which
makes the harsh terms of the contract unnecessarily off-putting. In my case,
the potential fines specified in the standard contract were higher than the
value of the project, but I figured it was unlikely to be an issue.

~~~
datarambo
You guys can work for a consulting company like Accenture, get the same non-
compete clause and only get 10% of what they are billing the customer. Having
done a dozen projects on Experfy, it is the best platform available if you
want to do serious consulting work. My average bill rate is $210 per hour and
I am not even trying hard to get the work. Trying getting that kind of billing
on Upwork.

------
jeyoor
Things I enjoyed in this article:

1\. The emphasis on the importance of general problem solving

2\. The clarity concerning various slippery definitions. ("Scientist," "Big
Data," etc)

3\. The high-quality links and citations

------
pmiller2
One thing I would take issue with that was mentioned in the article is that I
don't think 'data analyst' is a very good title for getting a next job. I was
a 'data analyst' (though it was really a software engineering position) for a
year and a half and got very little interest in my resume until I got 2 more
years of software engineering experience and changed the job title on LinkedIn
to be Software Engineer (Data Analyst).

Recruiters rely on keywords extensively, and hiring managers do, too, to an
extent. "Data analyst" is not a keyword that opens doors. Use "software
engineer" or "data scientist" if they are applicable.

~~~
thefastlane
agreed on the keyword bingo. analyst can mean different things but the term
can sometimes carry an entry-level connotation (e.g., banks).

------
gaius
Data science: freshman level statistics done on a Mac by a guy with an ironic
beard

~~~
curiousgal
You're being downvoted but I do agree with the overall sentiment, people do
underestimate data science not realising you have to be an expert of the field
(statistics, ML, etc) in order to truly be a "scientist" otherwise, you'll get
stuck on the first non-traditional problem you face.

------
pmiller2
Ugh. I hate to be "that guy," but I'm on my phone and this is completely
unreadable. :(

~~~
reubano
If it makes you feel any better, I'm on my laptop and immediately switched to
instapaper "read it now" mode since the font was so small.

------
0x54MUR41
The following post is on [https://www.experfy.com/blog/how-to-become-a-data-
scientist-...](https://www.experfy.com/blog/how-to-become-a-data-scientist-
part-2-3).

and the discussion of that post is available on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12243377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12243377).

